
Builders who will thrive in the new world - yarapavan
https://wfh.substack.com/p/the-6-builders-who-will-thrive-in
======
apocalypstyx
> As the global pandemic leaves us frozen in place, it’s impossible to imagine
> a future that resembles the past.

What if we never imagined the future? Is a future that is no more than the
past any more than an eternal present?

> There will be no return to normalcy. Instead, we’ll need to create a new
> reality that’s resilient, anti-fragile and grounded in flexible, empathetic
> values as we re-enter the physical world with a new perspective.

Having re-watched The Perverts Guide to Ideology recently (having been given
the time to do so by this mess most of us are currently in) I keep recalling
the quote:

"We should draw a line of distinction within the very field of our dreams.
Between those who are the right dreams pointing towards a dimension
effectively beyond our existing society and the wrong dreams: the dreams which
are just an idealized consumerist reflection, mirror image of our society."

Like so much else, is anything presented in articles such as this really
change, or is it merely the reallocation of the now?

"How come it is easier for us to imagine the end of all life on earth – an
asteroid hitting the planet – than a modest change in our economic order?"

Even within the heart of the current situation, has this idea really
fractured, or been proved utterly correct?

"And, of course, we have a perfect name for fantasy realized. It’s called
“nightmare”. Fantasy realized."

But if our fantasies are essentially the present moment, do we just have
nightmare circling nightmare?

~~~
sunopener
Reading this has reminded me of the vice video on the UNICULT, love it.

I've watched "The Perverts Guide to Ideology" three times, each time I get
5-10-15 minutes in and the next thing I know I open my eyes and the credits
are rolling. I love Žižek's work, but this documentary has a way of slipping
me into an unknowing coma each time I've attempted a watching.

You know the word Fantasy is not that far of from sounding very similar to
Phantasm, theay have the same etymological root, so it's not that far fetched:

>From φᾰ́ντᾰσῐς (phántasis) +‎ -ῐ́ᾱ (-íā), from φᾰντᾰ́ζω (phantázō, “I make
visible”), from φαίνω (phaínō, “I shine”). >From φᾰντός (phantós, “visible”)
+‎ -ᾰ́ζω (-ázō), verbal adjective of φαίνω (phaínō, “I cause to appear, bring
to light”). >From Proto-Hellenic _pʰáňňō, from Proto-Indo-European_ bʰh₂nyéti,
from *bʰeh₂- (“to shine”).

> But if our fantasies are essentially the present moment, do we just have
> nightmare circling nightmare?

Sounds like your ouroboros nightmare hasn't had it's line drawn and isn't the
right dream to take you beyond... people love nightmares, they're really easy
to market and buy, it doesn't take a "whole hell of a lot" to imagine the end
of awl life on earth, you can practically do it with your I's closed, even if
you are Aphantasic like me.

------
Gatsky
As usual for substack, this is maybe one reasonable point at the start
followed by a lot of low value padding. The founder of Canva, although
amazing, is hardly an example of an 'Industry Academic'?

~~~
thinkingkong
Brianne is a pretty active investor and shes found an edge. Its worth reading
but its mostly her longform twitter. Dont be too dismissive of her first hand
investor experience. Right now the “future” really will end up being built by
industry professionals in narrow slices of the economy. Usually using
software.

------
onion2k
While I would like to think this article is correct I strongly suspect we'll
be back to the status quo a few months after lockdown, especially for people
who work outside of the tech industry. Lockdown has given some people a new
perspective and an opportunity to learn new skills, but for most people it's
been like treading water until life can resume again. There's little impetus
to change anything, and a strong desire to get back to 'normal'.

